# Pine Pole fence



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I while back I was looking for 16' pine poles. 2Full was able to get me some bundles -- THANK YOU!! 

I finally was able to try them out, and stood up my first section (200') of pole fencing. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out -- and I'm pretty sure the horse is happy to be free of the panel corral!

My original intent for my pile of cedar posts, and bundles of pine poles was to do the 660' along the front of my property. Horses changed that plan -- I had to put up 660' of wire mesh along the back, then split into two sections. I now have one enclosure, approximately 2 acres, for the horses. My cedar post pile has been decimated. I'm going to have to go cut another hundred cedar posts now!

Oh well. What else would I do with my free time? Wait....what? The archery hunt started Saturday?!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks good, nice work.

What are the coordinates to your lake?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like you still have a small lake. Has it been stocked yet?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was notified by the southern region aquatics manager that I needed to dig it out a little deeper....

The only problem is that he was thinking it could be a swimming pool instead of a fish pond. 🤷‍♂️ 


I guess I'll just have to look forward to tadpoles.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I guess I'll just have to look forward to tadpoles.


Careful with the tadpoles. My F-I-L lives in a house outside of town, like yours and complains that the toads always mess with his garden.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one sad thing about owning some acreage, there is always something that needs to be done, and as soon a you think that you have everything done that needs doing something else comes up. 

Looking good.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Nice lookin fence!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking good !!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of work and a great looking fence! Burry some chain-link a couple feet in the ground and hog wire along the pole fence. You have the start for a pig wallow.


----------



## Zimon (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow! It looks really cool! Why did you decide to do this and how much time did you spend on it?The fact is that I also have a lake in my country house, but some people go there all the time and leave a lot of garbage behind. I don't mind them going and swimming in my lake, but I don't want them to leave their bags and bottles behind or throw it into the lake. I tried to stop it with the help of tablets, but it didn't help. Now I'm thinking whether I should build a fence around the lake myself or apply here https://everlastgates.com/austin-texas-automatic-gate-repair-installation/ so that they put me a high fence and a gate to it. In any case, I am sure that I will spend a lot of money, but I will keep my lake.


----------

